# problem with my DVD player



## khalid sultan (Sep 11, 2004)

i have an acer DVD ROM PLAYER but it cannot read DVDs and in the same time it can read CDs
so please if any body knows about this problem help me


----------



## mtoenjes (Feb 10, 2006)

*Same Problem - Acer Aspire will not play DVDs*

Hello,

I am having the exact same problem. My Acer Aspire will play CDs and other media, but does not recognize DVDs, even through Windows Explorer. Did anyone ever find a solution?
Thank You!


----------



## Caivor28 (Feb 17, 2006)

*The same with Aspire 1350*

Hi. I only wrote to say that i have the same problem. I can use the DVD-RW with all media types but it can't read burned DVD (burned by me or others)
I have sent the portable to the Acer assistance and they said me that they changed the DVD-RW and it worked (It's true that they changed the DVD-RW)
But when I got back the computer, the DVD-RW didn't work, as before.
The most intriguin is that, not only I have the same problem with a new recorder, but it worked perfectly when i bought the computer

So, sorry because this message don't help anyone of us but we know there is more people with the same intirguing problem, so if anyone of us can find a solution he or she can tell the others. Here is my e-mail:

alextorquin at gmail dot com

I am going to download the drivers for my DVD-RW to try if i can fix this problem.

By the way, mi DVD-RW model is TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R6112, I suppose you have the same model.

Luck!


----------



## Caivor28 (Feb 17, 2006)

*The problem is with manufacturers*

I have written to Toshiba and the replied me:

"thank you for contacting Toshiba SDD. 

Please be aware that this drive is limited in medias. 
Please use medias of following manufacturers (DVD-R up to max. 4x and DVD-RW up to max. 2x): 
Taiyo-Yuden 
TDK 
Mitsubishi Chemical 
Hitachi Maxell 
Fuji-Film 
PVC (Pioneer) 
Ritek 
Panasonic 
Mitsui Chemical 
Sony 
CMC "

I were using Verbatim DVD-R, so I suppose this was the problem. I will try any of this listed media and I'll see.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

khalid sultan
do you have a software player installed


----------



## Caivor28 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes. I use PowerDVD, but my problem is not only with DVD Vídeo, but with all types of DVD-R.. My drive simply not recognize the disc so I can't access data...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q218617/


----------



## morgan60 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Burned DVDs play on computer, not DVD player/TV*

I hope that this is the correct forum.
I copied and burned DVDs with 'DVD Shrink 3.3' and/or 'DVD decrypter' or use 'RecordNow! 6.5' to burn them. The DVDs will play on our computer very well (Dell 9300), but not on our RCA DRC 6100 DVD player attached to our TV. The error message is 'Cannot read disc, insert disc'.
Did I miss a file or something?

Thanks,

John


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you have to convert them to the correct format using a program like dvd santa
and please start your own threads for your own problems


----------

